# aviary birds?



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

can anything be kept in an aviary together like finches and macaws? just curious :2thumb:


----------



## reptile rick (Sep 5, 2010)

Anything bigger than a cockatiel I wouldnt reccomend as if the birds crossed paths while in flight the finch would probably not survive it or most likely get injured. Finches also breed alot better seperated as other birds tend to detroy there nests.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

As a basic rule - do not mix Finches (or small softbills) with any Psittacine. The Australian Grass Parakeets are generally placid and are an exception - especially Bourkes, although Bourkes can cause a problem because they are active at dusk.

Most small seedeaters will mix together - although Weavers can be aggressive. Diamond Doves will also mix with seedeaters and Australian Grass Parrakeets.

All Psittacines are best kept in single species aviaries.

Pigeon species can be kept over Quail and Partridge species.

Hole nesting softbills (such as Starling species) can be mixed with cup-nesting species such as Thrush species.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

What are your views on keeping colony breeding budgies and finches togther?


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Serz,

Simple - keep the Budgies as a breeding colony on their own!

And keep the Finches in a seperate aviary!

Budgies have a strong bite for their size and are quite capable of removing toes, feet or legs from small finches!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

i kept finches, cockatiels and budgies together in my aviary and never had any problems and all bred very well.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Female budgies in particular can be really aggressive- it can work, but it's a bit of a risk.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i have them seperate at the mo and i will continue to keep them that way  thanks


----------



## tommo325 (Aug 5, 2012)

www.thebirdkeeper.co.uk has some useful info and a guide to what can be kept together


----------

